# Looking for alternative to California Natural for dog w/sensitive tummy



## azul99 (May 5, 2009)

My terrier mix, Rosie, has been on CN for about a year. Prior to that she was on Blue Buffalo, but it did not agree with her (loose stools, sometimes in the middle of the night). So, we did a magical dog food tour - we tried Wellness, Taste of the Wild, and I forget what else - and wound up with CN.

Until recently she ate it happily, but lately (since doing a month-long course of antibiotics for a positive Lyme test in fact), she is indifferent to her food and I have to coax her to eat (!). I don't think the issue is the antibiotics as she has been off those for over a week now.

I have been cooking chicken and adding it to the kibble with some broth, which works, but if that is what is required for her to eat the kibble, I'm thinking she needs a change.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a good-quality food for a dog with a sensitive tummy?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

if she's really refusing to eat, I'd take her to the Vet before anything else....assuming you haven't already.

hmmmm, but if she's eating the real chicken, she's probably fine. 

Someone else will have to chime in. I'm a big fan of Orijen/Acana but they are pretty ingredient rich foods that may not work.


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

If you are happy with the CA Nat. you could try another flavor. They have three different flavors. :smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I've used Pinnacle in the past with good results, their duck formula is better then fish one since it has more meat in it.


----------



## azul99 (May 5, 2009)

*Thanks all*

She was at the vet very recently for her annual physical, and since she is eating cooked chicken with great gusto, I don't think there is a medical issue.

Maybe we'll try Pinnacle. We tried CN lamb awhile ago, and she didn't care for it much. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I've used Pinnacle in the past with good results, their duck formula is better then fish one since it has more meat in it.


there probably isnt a better formula out there than california natural for dogs with sensitive tummies( at least temporarily). it helps you to identify the cause of the stomach upset, and its not rich enough to cause digestive issues. with that said if your dog is not responding optimally to the cali naturals, id suggest trying the other two varieties. if that doesnt work she may not be good with rice...which im sure she isnt. but she may have a turkey allergy or something.

@unosmom i saw youre feeding your dogs a 40 percent protein food. i remember in the past you said they were having issues with rich foods. do you feed less now then you did back when that was happening?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

No, he's never had any issues with high protein, aside from weight gain, but I reduced the ammount by 1/4 cup and the weight has evened out.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

could she be allergic to grains? i like the acana pacifica, i know it is pretty rich, but a fish based forumlar may be worth a try, Natura (maker of CN) also makes Karma Organic, it seems that it has limited ingredients, but again, it does contain grain. another option is simply to mix some canned food with her diet.


----------



## azul99 (May 5, 2009)

sal101011 said:


> could she be allergic to grains? i like the acana pacifica, i know it is pretty rich, but a fish based forumlar may be worth a try, Natura (maker of CN) also makes Karma Organic, it seems that it has limited ingredients, but again, it does contain grain. another option is simply to mix some canned food with her diet.


I doubt she is allergic to grains - the CN has rice in it and she has been on it for a year without incident. Also, when she had tummy issues we gave her cooked chicken w/white rice (as a binder) and she was fine with that as well.

Is there a grain-free option that has limited ingredients? When we tried grain-free foods last year, it didn't go well.


----------



## goujon (Feb 10, 2010)

I worked in a pet store for several years and heard this scenario over and over. Almost every time the problem was overfeeding. It is most common when feeding a high quality food like Blue Buffalo or California Natural. The suggested amount on the bag is too much for many dogs. I have one that eats _half _the suggested amount on the bag. Some people decide that their dog needs 3 cups a day and feed that amount no matter what food. Caloric content can vary as much as 200 calories per cup. Could you be feeding too much?


----------



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

azul99 said:


> Is there a grain-free option that has limited ingredients? When we tried grain-free foods last year, it didn't go well.


DVP Natural Balance has some grain free limited ingredient formulas. The only thing is it is high in potato content, and the concern is that not enough of the protein % is coming from the meat source. 

It might work for you though, You should check it out.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Canine Caviar Adult Lamb and Millet.


----------

